# Living in Koln



## russo

Hello all,
I'm from Brazil and I'm under process to move to Koln in a couple of months, So I need a lot of tips about cost of living, taxes, what should I do first, nice places to living with a low rent, German language courses and so on. Anything will be very welcome.

Thanks in advance

Alex "Russo"


----------

